# velcro strips on boat cover



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

The velcro strips on my boat cover have rotted. Anyone know where I can buy some? My cover has 2 sections that zip together and the velcro attaches the canvis over the zippers.


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

You can get Velcro at Walmart in the sewing section, they carry Industrial Velcro This is what you want to use.

If you want I can replace for you.

Give me a call

Cindy

Island Quest canvas

723-2144

723-2109


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks. Where are you located?


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

1950 Guseman Rd in Midway in Gulf Breeze, call for directions

If you can make it on a Saturday, I fix it while you wait. Should take only a few minutes.

or we can pick it up and deliver it.



Cindy

723-2144

723-2109


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

you can buy a roll of both sides at Walmart or anyother sewing store .But you will have to double stitch with heavy thread.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Get Cindy to do it.I own a canvas business in MS and know you need the right machine to sew boat canvas. If you try to fix it yourself, it probably won't last as there are all sorts of variables to consider (thread type/size, velcro quality, stitch length etc).


----------

